# Cooking Butt and Briskett ahead of time...?? Thoughts?



## austinsmoke (Aug 11, 2012)

Fellows in Smoke -

I have signed up to cook brisket and Pulled Pork for 30 people for my daughters wedding rehersal dinner. I have to cook it up at home in Raleigh on Thursday, then refrigerate and transport it in tins on Friday to Table Rock, where we have a cabin and where we will have the dinner that night. I was thinking I would be able to warm it up in the oven before we serve it to liquify the fat...

I assume I will pull the pork on thursday, then mix it with some foiling sauce before I put it in the tins and refrigerate...or should I just keep it whole and put the whole butt and brisket in the oven at the cabin and pull and slice everything there? I am going to serve the briskett sliced. I do not want to transport my CG SFB smoker to table rock, and thereis just a park like charcoal grill there

I have always just eaten everything I cooked within a few hours of cooking it so I don"t know much about doing it ahed of time

I am open to ideas!!

Thanks

Tom Schaffer

919 332 1957


----------



## rookwv (Aug 11, 2012)

Never done anything like that but I would think a whole butt would take too long to reheat and might dry it out....probably the same with the brisket.

I'd probably pull it, put some finishing sauce on it and bag it up tight. 

No clue what I'd do with the brisket.....if you've got enough juices, maybe slice it and let it rest in the sauce and transport it like that then reheat.

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## bruno994 (Aug 11, 2012)

Both brisket and pork butts freeze or refrigerate well.  I would pull the pork and slice the brisket after you have cooked them.  Put it into freezer bags with some of it's own juices, freeze it and thaw out in either boiling water (leave the meat in it's bags) or with a crock pot or chafing dishes a few hours before serving.  Both of those meats work well precooking them.  Good luck and congrats on the daughters upcoming nuptials!


----------



## ironhorse07 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have done that with butts before. What I do is smoke, rest an hour or so then pull, add back any foiling juices and about 1/2 cup of water per 5 lbs and a couple tbsp butter per lb. Then if I am doing quite a bit I use an electric roaster to rehear. If your finishing sauce is vinegar based I would not add it until after you reheat. I have had to heat precooked presliced prepackaged brisket before and I used the electric roaster with a rack on the bottom and a little water for steam. Not like fresh from the smoker but it worked. Just wear a disguise. :biggrin:


----------



## jayj123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Can't speak to the brisket, but I go with keeping the butt whole and reheat, then pull. Wrap it in foil after cooling from the initial cook. Refrigerate. Reheat in oven, still in foil, at 250 for ~2 to 3 hours. It will be like you just smoked it. That is assuming you have time to do this after arriving. Otherwise, the others have you covered.

I do this all the time with butts, usually cook more then one when I fire up the smoker. Eat one and vacuum seal and freeze others for future use.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 13, 2012)

I've left them whole and pulled or sliced later after reheating and it's way easier to slice the brisket and pull the pork. I make Chef Jimmy's Au Jus with my brisket and I'm telling you it is dynamite. I gently warm the Au Jus and lay the brisket slices in it to warm through. You can reheat PP in the crockpot or in the oven.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 13, 2012)

Austin, just to add to the above replies (copy/paste from one of my replies in another thread)...just a few food safety tips, etc, for reheats...

Regarding brisket:

_Quote:_

I've run into a similar situation before (probably more than I care to remember), and I opted to rest for an hour or so, slice it up hot, then chill in a low-profile container for faster cooling. You should catch any juices from slicing, if any, to return to the sliced meat, and you may want to add some beef broth or de-greased drippings from the smoke (if you have any). When you reheat, 250* while layered about 2" or so thick in a covered metal baking or steam table pan will get you over 160* usually in less than 2 hours. 225* reheat can take 2-1/2 to 3 hours. I probe a couple times during my reheats (or just leave the probe in, through foil) just to be sure where I'm at.

If it reheats a bit too quickly, just hold it at a probed internal temp (between or into slices, about mid-depth) of 135* or a bit higher, and that's safe to hold for hours and hours, though the longer the hold or the higher the temp, the more grainy the texture can get (actually, it slowly continues cooking, and at much over 135*, this texture change seems to be more noticeable earlier). So, controlling the holding temp can save your bacon...er...brisket...ha-ha!

Part of why I rest for shorter periods for reheats than I would for immediate serving is that while resting, the meat temp is slowly dropping off, and during this period, would still be slowly cooking. So to reduce to this secondary cooking cycle, cut the rest time, and with the reheat, you're effectively adding that time back at the end before serving. Getting moisture back into the meat once it escapes in this situation, is probably best accomplished through slower reheats and bit of added liquid. I'll be danged if I can recall what thread I read it on now, but I think Chef Jimmy J posted a reply somewhere on the subject a few weeks back, but it seems he mentioned that a submersion and very slow increase in liquid temps would help (or something along those lines...I've slept since then, so I'm not sure now...LOL!!!)

_End Quote_

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2012)

Anytime you are Cooling and Reheating meat you are crossing through the Danger Zone...Twice! It becomes very important that Both Cooling and Reheating be accomplished as Quickly as possible...For instance, Cooling a Whole hunk of meat can take a long time, even in the Refer (which is dangerous to other foods because the refer temp can rise into the danger Zone from the Hot Meat you are trying to cool). So a Big Pork Butt intended to be pulled pork should be Pulled, placed in Bags or Covered Pans, with pan juices, to a thickness of no more that 2-3 inches, allowed to cool at/to Room Temp for up to an Hour then into the Refrigerator, single stack, to cool below 40*F within the next hour. For Reheating, Bagged Meat can be reheated in Simmering Water, place a folded wash cloth in the bottom of the pot to avoid direct contact between the Plastic and the Pot bottom, ,now is a good time to add Finishing Sauce, to 165*F IT then reduce heat and hold at or above 140*F. Or reheat Panned Meat with liquid, Finishing Sauce or Au Jus, in a 325*F Oven to 165*F IT then hold at or above 140*F. Crock Pots or other Electric Cookers on High are effective as well. This is the SAFEST method to cool and reheat meat at home, because it limits the time in the Danger Zone...Now before I get a whole bunch of, " I'm 65 years old and for 45 Years I been cooling and reheating my roasts Whole and no one ever Died! " ...All I can say is, " You may do as you wish "... I have provided you with the Safest way do get the job done, do what you are comfortable with...JJ


----------



## austinsmoke (Sep 2, 2012)

Jimmy - Excellent response...one clarification - after one hour in refrigerator to get below 40 degress, then should I freeze it to last a week?? I am also smoking Brats ahead of time...should I leave them whole, and freeze? I intend to serve them warmed and sliced into 1 inch pieces.

I want to do this right, as ther won't be another chance, and of course we don't need the weddeing party all sick the next day!

Thanks

Tom Schaffer

919 332 1957


----------



## austinsmoke (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Eric! Where is Chef Jimmys Au Juice recipe??

Tom Schaffer


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello Tom, If holding for more than a couple 3 days, I would Freeze the Brisket. You can add Au Jus during the reheat. The Brats will have a better texture and juiciness if stored/frozen/reheated, whole. Here is the Au Jus recipe...JJ

Smokey Au Jus

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want.

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.


----------



## austinsmoke (Sep 2, 2012)

Jimmy- Thanks! What timing! I am cooking a brisket tomorrow for Labor day feast, so I will try Au Jus. Daughter decided just Butt and Brats for her wedding, no Brisket...so would you freeze the pulled pork for the rehersal dinner? Also, have you ever soaked the brats in beer? How long?  Do you add anyhting else to the Beer? How does the beer penetrate the casing? I don't ever pierce the casing when I smoke em, so I don't want to do that?

First time buying a fill packer 12 lbs, not sure if I should cook it whole, or just smoke the flat and stew the Point..thoughts??

Tom


----------



## austinsmoke (Sep 2, 2012)

OK, one more poitn that may make my questions more clear. I am now considering doing all the smokin the weekend before, rather then the day before...I think the day before I am risking things going wrong and taking too long....and it's another day off of work...or should I just take the damn day off and start really early on Thursday becuse not freezing it will make it taste so much better...it will be worth it if freezing and reheating will alter the flavor too much.

If I do freeze then do we just put the bagged pork and brats( separately) and put them directly into the boilng water? Not thaw first, right?

Tom


----------



## richard weaver (Sep 2, 2012)

i forget how to start a new thread can you tell me how ? my question is i am curing a pork loin with hi mountain buckboard bacon cure it is 7# and i am curing it for 14 days , i have done 4 like this and in electric smoker no smoke at 135 dgs for 1 hr then smoke with ans with apple dust for 8 hrs at 150 dge and finish at 170 dgs untill it reaches internal temp of 156dgs . it is delisus but dry i was thinking of stopping at about 140 dgs will that help to make it more moist or what will ? thanks for any help from anyone .


----------



## austinsmoke (Sep 2, 2012)

Richard - top of the page of any thread is a blue bxo that says " Start new Thread" . I have never done what you have done, but i would make it 145-150 just to be safe

Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2012)

austinsmoke said:


> Jimmy- Thanks! What timing! I am cooking a brisket tomorrow for Labor day feast, so I will try Au Jus. Daughter decided just Butt and Brats for her wedding, no Brisket...so would you freeze the pulled pork for the rehersal dinner? *If more than 3-4 days, Freeze it without any finishing sauce. *Also, have you ever soaked the brats in beer? *Brats hold well in beer. *How long? *As long as needed.*  Do you add anyhting else to the Beer?*Sauteed Onions are good.*  How does the beer penetrate the casing? *Penetrates some and softens the casing. I like to smoke and then grill them until nicely browned then then hold hot in the beer.*  I don't ever pierce the casing when I smoke em, so I don't want to do that? *I don't bother piercing commercial made sausage becasuse they are packed tight without air to cause blowouts.*
> 
> First time buying a fill packer 12 lbs, not sure if I should cook it whole, or just smoke the flat and stew the Point..thoughts?? *Stew the Point!?! That is the most tender juicey part! I have had flats get dry but never had a dry or tough point.*
> 
> Tom





austinsmoke said:


> OK, one more poitn that may make my questions more clear. I am now considering doing all the smokin the weekend before, rather then the day before...I think the day before I am risking things going wrong and taking too long....and it's another day off of work...or should I just take the damn day off and start really early on Thursday becuse not freezing it will make it taste so much better...it will be worth it if freezing and reheating will alter the flavor too much.*Fresh is always better than freezing but as you said freezing guarantees it will be done and no rushing the day before. Do you think your guests will even know the difference? *
> 
> If I do freeze then do we just put the bagged pork and brats( separately) and put them directly into the boilng water? Not thaw first, right? *Thaw the meat first, then go into simmering water as described above...JJ *
> 
> Tom


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 2, 2012)

nsa


austinsmoke said:


> OK, one more poitn that may make my questions more clear. I am now considering doing all the smokin the weekend before, rather then the day before...I think the day before I am risking things going wrong and taking too long....and it's another day off of work...or should I just take the damn day off and start really early on Thursday becuse not freezing it will make it taste so much better...it will be worth it if freezing and reheating will alter the flavor too much.
> 
> If I do freeze then do we just put the bagged pork and brats( separately) and put them directly into the boilng water? Not thaw first, right?
> 
> Tom


Never put plastic into boiling water it is unsafe. Hot water is ok but boiling water is not - I would take the meat out of the freezer a day early and into the fridge to thaw


----------



## austinsmoke (Sep 2, 2012)

JJ - OK, you rock! I think I will follow Eric suggestion and smoke the whole packer, but separate the point from the flat to get better smoke penetration on the flat ( more surface areas)...

    and somke them together. Cook the point to the same IT? I usually cook fat side up to 165 , then foil to 185, rest for 1.5 hrs and slice. Should I slice or pull the point? If I pull then maybe cook to 195 after foiling??

I am just full of questions aren't I? ...But you keep answering...so,

Thanks

Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2012)

Cook them to the same temp. If you wish you can cut in 1" cubes and add some BBQ sauce and go back in the smoker for a couple of hours to caramelize for burnt ends...JJ


----------



## austinsmoke (Sep 3, 2012)

Jimmy - Cooking my first full packer today...separated the point from flat before cooking. Using a CG Pro, SFB put the point towards the SFB, temps at 240 and the point went to 160IT in two hrs...should I foil it anyway, even if it seems to have cooked too fast? Flat is just getting there after 3 hrs, about right...I am guessing 7 lb Flat, 4 lb point

Should I slow the cookin down??

Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2012)

Go ahead and Foil the meat and swap the position periodically during the rest of the cook. This will even out the cooking time...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2012)

Sounds like it's gonna be good...JJ


----------



## austinsmoke (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Man....I think I am going to treat my company to some burnt ends I have never done. Do I let the point finish to 180, then let rest before cutting it into cubes and throwing it back on?? Or pull it at 180, cube it and put right back on??


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 3, 2012)

austinsmoke said:


> Thanks Man....I think I am going to treat my company to some burnt ends I have never done. Do I let the point finish to 180, then let rest before cutting it into cubes and throwing it back on?? Or pull it at 180, cube it and put right back on??


Crap, I didn't know this thread went active again...

My best burnt ends come from cubing the point at around 160*...much better moisture retention and texture. If you get much above 170* before cubing, make the cubes a bit bigger so they don't dry out as much.

...hope I'm not too late...

Eric


----------



## austinsmoke (Sep 3, 2012)

No, I foiled it at 165 and it is just getting back to 160 now....do I pull away or trim the fat before I cube it??

Tom

919 332 1957


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 3, 2012)

I always trim most fat before cubing the point into burnt ends. If I know ahead of time that I'm making burnt ends, I like to trim it lean before I smoke...in fact, a pre-smoke separation of the point/flat and lean trimmed point works great for burnt ends.

Eric


----------



## austinsmoke (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, Awesome...I did separate before cooking and trimmed off 1.5 lbs of fat...not exactly lean, but better. I pulled it off after your last post, letting it rest briefly before cubing... do you probe the cubes after an hour or so to test IT?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 3, 2012)

No probing for temps on the burnt ends...just smoke a second time to caramelize @ 225* chamber temps for a couple hours...go mostly by looks, anywhere from a deep golden brown to so dark it almost looks charred (depending on your dry rub ingredients). I like to go on open grates instead of into a pan like some do. Open grate gives a nice variation in textures...some of the surfaces will be a bit softer, while much will get a very firm to crisp crust. If you rest early enough (low enough internal temp before pulling from the smoker) before cubing, the interior should be moist with a tender chew that has somewhat of a pop from the membranes over the small muscle groups...great experience to eat them this way.

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to mention, if you're smoking the brisket ahead of time, when the point reaches 160* or so, you can foil to rest, then chill/freeze, and cube up to smoke into burnt ends a few hours before serving.

Eric


----------

